# The Devils in The Detail



## MrsTT (Nov 8, 2014)

Not sure what the opinions are on here regarding detailing, but having previously dabbled with detailing on a DIY basis I decided that with our new MKIII we would push the boat out and get a get it done right. We had been recommended to use well respected local detailer, who offers a new car detail service; so we visited "Incredible Detail" in Glasgow and spoke to Robert - we were not convinced on the merits of detailing a brand new car, however after discussing the options Robert was confident we would be impressed with the results. Due to dealers being inability to wash new cars (not just Audi, they are all bad; so if you are thinking about a detail don't get a dealer wash at pickup).

The 1 day process turned into a 2 day due to the "extra issues" created by the dealer prep meaning an even bigger hit on the wallet, however we were blown away with the end result and the costs were quickly forgotten when we collected - check out the Facebook link showing the fruits of his labor.




__ https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=874526672593800&id=163306570382484


----------



## blaird03 (Nov 9, 2013)

Wow...that looks amazing.. 
I do like the MK3 in red 

now your mission is to keep it looking like that [good luck]..


----------



## Warranty_Void (Aug 12, 2014)

I had my 6 year old TTS detailed and it looked brand new, it's well worth getting your car professional detailed even when brand new. The coatings and protection applied to the paint make it much easier to wash aswell.


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

Looks very nice indeed! A bit shocked that your new car came in that condition though... almost makes it look old with that amount of swirl marks on it.

I see the company you used are based in Hillington - will keep them in mind.


----------



## MrsTT (Nov 8, 2014)

To be honest when we collected the car it looked great and we did take some time to look for issues - there was a large bonnet scratch that we spotted easily (caused by washing, not deep but visible) however knowing we were getting a detail done we did not make too much of an issue of it, there were one or two others, but not too bad over all; however when you give it to a detailer and he starts shining the various lights and highlighting things you see in the pictures then they become much more apparent, but with a casual look they are far from obvious.

What we were told was that all these imperfections cause dulling of the paint work, which might explain why when you view a dealers Tango red it looks more like a solid colour (like brilliant red) and a bit dull, rather than a pearlescent red that it should be - following all the hours of work spent I can say that ours now looks the way it should. Its actually unbelievable that dealers pay minimum wage to clean your £30k car cleaned with a sponge and dirty water!

Going to be stressful getting a service done and ensuring that no one dare wash it


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

MrsTT said:


> To be honest when we collected the car it looked great and we did take some time to look for issues - there was a large bonnet scratch that we spotted easily (caused by washing, not deep but visible) however knowing we were getting a detail done we did not make too much of an issue of it, there were one or two others, but not too bad over all; however when you give it to a detailer and he starts shining the various lights and highlighting things you see in the pictures then they become much more apparent, but with a casual look they are far from obvious.
> 
> What we were told was that all these imperfections cause dulling of the paint work, which might explain why when you view a dealers Tango red it looks more like a solid colour (like brilliant red) and a bit dull, rather than a pearlescent red that it should be - following all the hours of work spent I can say that ours now looks the way it should. Its actually unbelievable that dealers pay minimum wage to clean your £30k car cleaned with a sponge and dirty water!
> 
> Going to be stressful getting a service done and ensuring that no one dare wash it


Easy fix, mine's in for a service today, I just tell them not to wash it, and they said this was on the job sheet so it would not be washed. I wrote DO NOT WASH on post-it notes and put on the dash, steering wheel middle and on the front of the service book. The service receptionist indicated that quite a few do the same, no problem hopefully. I did confirm that if they did wash it then I'd be getting it detailed at their expense. They had no issues with my request.

Seen posts in here in the past and know others do the same.

BTW last time I dropped my car at dealers I parked round the back near their washing / prep area. Looked just like a budget car wash at an old petrol station, and seemed the chaps there were using leathers and just doing it as quick as they could, no microfibres in evidence and I don't want them anywhere near my paintwork


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

I know what you mean - under the detailing lights, its almost like under a microscope. They've done a great job though.

Pretty sure Glasgow Audi always ask when you book it in for servicing if you want a "complimentary" wash and hoover!


----------



## MrsTT (Nov 8, 2014)

We bought both of our cars from Ayr Audi - Same group better service and deals and no requirement to book a test drive.

My husband did take his car to GA for its first service and did request them not to wash, he also put a large note on the windscreen as they didn't inspire confidence. Its always going to be a concern that it just goes through the process despite requests to the contrary.


----------



## hooting_owl (Sep 3, 2008)

Your car looks amazing. Money well spent.

I never let anyone wash my car. Saw a new R8 in black being given the Mrs Miggins mop over on the forecourt at Tetbury. Had a sticker price of 98k too...


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

Sytner Leicester use an old car wash & will not wash your car by hand, new or just a service wash. I couldn't believe it when I had my old TDI SE in for a couple of services in the past & requested that they omit the Service Wash.

I shall be requesting a contribution towards the cost of an on site predelivery detail (of my choosing) before I take delivery otherwise I shall be speaking to VAG's customer care & stirring things up a bit.I simply can't understand in this day and age how a prestigious franchise can treat a 44k or any new car for that matter, in this way.


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

For years now I never let a garage touch my car.

The only time I let me guard down was my a3 some years back which was taken in spotless - I mean spotless as I do detail / machine polish cars to the level seen here. Its hard work!

Anyhow they washed the car - I was gob smacked!!

It was dirtier than when I took it in and also had the added bonus of swirls marks all over it due to the use of a brush!!

Always tell them not to wash and leave signs in the car. If they then wash it then they get charged for a full detail - its that simple.


----------



## MrsTT (Nov 8, 2014)

So car looking brilliant after its make over and then disaster.... overtaking on motorway and hear a thump on the passenger side - on later investigation it transpires a stone got kicked up and hit the door! scratch around 10cm tip to tail and down to base coat.  need to get it back to detailer to see if he can do a smart repair and polish to minimize the look, but we need to get some 2 coat touch up paint. Tango is a new TT colour so struggling to find a source. Does anyone know where we can buy official Audi Tango red touch up paint?


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

MrsTT said:


> So car looking brilliant after its make over and then disaster.... overtaking on motorway and hear a thump on the passenger side - on later investigation it transpires a stone got kicked up and hit the door! scratch around 10cm tip to tail and down to base coat.  need to get it back to detailer to see if he can do a smart repair and polish to minimize the look, but we need to get some 2 coat touch up paint. Tango is a new TT colour so struggling to find a source. Does anyone know where we can buy official Audi Tango red touch up paint?


Try your local scratchaway guy or body shop. My local guy checks the paint code and then swabs the paint on the car and puts it in his machine / analyser thing, it gives him the data on how to mix up an exact match, even on an older car he reckons he can match it better than just with the code.


----------



## jont122 (Sep 7, 2012)

MrsTT said:


> So car looking brilliant after its make over and then disaster.... overtaking on motorway and hear a thump on the passenger side - on later investigation it transpires a stone got kicked up and hit the door! scratch around 10cm tip to tail and down to base coat.  need to get it back to detailer to see if he can do a smart repair and polish to minimize the look, but we need to get some 2 coat touch up paint. Tango is a new TT colour so struggling to find a source. Does anyone know where we can buy official Audi Tango red touch up paint?


Hello

I bought some Chipex from there site, before I got my TT (Tango Red) and that is a perfect colour match guaranteed. Came next day? Although I haven't needed to use it yet!!!

Hope this helps


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

I got touch up paint from here http://www.paints4u.com well before it was available from Audi.

There should be a paint code on the sticker in the service book and the sticker under the polystyrene moulding in the boot. 
The format will be like this: *Y5Q* (that ones's mine)

I have a big list of Audi paint codes but it's not up to date.


----------



## MrsTT (Nov 8, 2014)

Thanks All for the help.

Jont122:

I Checked out the Chipex site as it offers next day and seemed easiest. Do you know which paint code you ordered - Paint code for Tango I think is (1Y1Y) - and I cant find this on the Audi/TT drop down. I can do a custom order if you can confirm what you purchased. http://www.chipex.co.uk/touch-up-paint/Audi/models/TT/

Brittan:

I am not having much luck with paint4u either.

Any specific order details/paint codes would be much appreciated. If I can find paint this week I can get a slot to have it "fixed"


----------



## jont122 (Sep 7, 2012)

MrsTT said:


> Thanks All for the help.
> 
> Jont122:
> 
> ...


Hello

Did not have the paint code, and just did a custom order.

Regards


----------



## can_quattro (Jun 11, 2009)

MrsTT said:


> Thanks All for the help.
> 
> Jont122:
> 
> ...


Still in German, but there:


----------



## MrsTT (Nov 8, 2014)

Thanks Can_Quattro. I did find this but code looked wrong, however your German translation is spot on after I Googled the name (should have done earlier)


----------



## jont122 (Sep 7, 2012)

MrsTT said:


> Thanks Can_Quattro. I did find this but code looked wrong, however your German translation is spot on after I Googled the name (should have done earlier)


Hello

Have just looked at my Chipex paint in the bottle, and yes it is LY3U

Regards


----------



## F1_STAR (Mar 11, 2015)

Sorry to hear about the scratch/chip. I had a very small chip on the bonnet, managed to buy the paint from Audi (I would have thought they have this paint at Audi by now) costs around £12. I'd get this done touch up done as soon as you can, (even though the panels are aluminium and has excellent corrosion resistant properties).

If your doing the touch up yourself I wouldn't use the small applicator as it's deceiving as you can add more paint than is necessary. I'd use a very fine paint brush for both the base coat and the clear coat which gives the paint work it' depth of colour and protection, or take it to the professionals. Generally as many people know, touch ups are hardly visible unless you get very close to it, or to some people, they end up going to greater lengths and expense but that's another story!


----------



## MrsTT (Nov 8, 2014)

Apparently Audi don't have touch up stocks on this paint code yet. I am trying another dealer to check this; If correct it will be Chipex-OEM or wait until it becomes available as a genuine Audi touch-up released.

The plan is to have the detailer apply rather than DIY, unless its cost prohibitive.


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

Yup get a pro in. I do this for a living:

www.ssrepair.co.uk


----------

